# Problem installing Napoleon: Total War.



## Simmo1991

I bought Napoleon: Total War yesterday and cannot install it.
It begins the install fine, then after a couple of minutes (I assume when the installation is complete) the installation window disappears and is replaced by a small Steam window that says "Scanning for Steam games updates". That small window has now been up for over 9 hours. I have reached my monthly internet usage limit so have slowed internet speed, so could that be the problem? Is there a way of installing the game without having to scan for updates?
Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## tallin

Good to see you here,

Did you check the System Requirements before attempting to install?


> I have reached my monthly internet usage limit so have slowed internet speed, so could that be the problem? Is there a way of installing the game without having to scan for updates?


I am assuming you purchased the game online....I feel your internet speed would not help your issue.

Let us know,

kind regards,


----------



## Simmo1991

System Requirements are not a problem, and no I didn't purchase it online, I have the DVDs, I was just assuming that internet speed might have something to do with the steam windom being up for so long.


----------



## tallin

> I was just assuming that internet speed might have something to do with the steam windom being up for so long.


Suggest you wait for your internet speed to increase and try again.

kind regards


----------



## Nyt Ryda

Hello and welcome to TSF

What is the speed of your normal internet connection and what is your monthly internet usage limit ?


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey all,

I am with the OP on this one. I think it is his connection causing the problem.

It may be worth putting steam into Offline mode and then starting the game.

Hope this helps,
Redeye3323


----------



## Nyt Ryda

Any steam game even with disks needs a internet speed higher than dial up 56k and the size of the game is how many gigs of bandwidth you need


----------



## Redeye3323

He brought the game but it is run off the Steam engine but I think he can still play it in Offline Mode...


----------



## Nyt Ryda

The game is not installed , it downloads the game off Steam using the internet , if the game updates dont finish then he cant play the game , the same happened to me with MW2 and some guy helped me to install it off the disk on TSF when I was new here mayb it will work for Total war ...


----------

